# Another Budget Cabin Thread



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

I think its getting pretty sad when you can buy a newer cabin and get a ton of extras, for less than what it cost to build something.. For example, I have been looking into having a small 500sq ft cabin (with loft) built on my property in the U.P for almost a year now... Well, about 4 months ago a newer 750 sq ft cabin went up for sale for $45,000 just down the road... This cabin was fully furnished, had a steel roof, well, septic, electric and also had a 2 car garage with steel roof and it was all less than 10 years old.. What pisses me off is that I cant even get just a cabin like that built for that price, not including the well, septic, electric and the fact that it was furnished.. I was actually thinking about buying that and just staying there but it already sold.. If I didn't work 6 days a week, 51 weeks a year I would consider building it myself but that's not an option.. I have a $30,000 budget for a complete weathered-in cabin, any thoughts? I looked into prefab cabins but once you get out of that standard 12ft width, which I would like to do, the cost really goes up.


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

Actually, here is some ideas. 

http://forums.outdoorsdirectory.com/forumdisplay.php?f=70

You might have to register on the site, it is an Alaska site that the thread that I linked to is the homesteading thread. Very similar to what you are trying to do in the UP. There is a wealth of knowledge in this thread. Take a look at the Post Pics of Yours thread. Just awesome cabins and a few actually go into the cost of the build. All of are the size that you are talking about. 

Now that said, have you thought about a garage package. It may sound funny, but a 24x24 package is not that much, could use it as living quarters and revert it back to a garage if you ever decide to build your dream home. Just a thought. Anyway, check out the thread that I posted. 

Mark


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

Mast mini barns makes a small cabin at an affordable price.I saw one that was about 600sq ft and it was around $10,000,this was a couple of years ago so Im sure they went up in price a little but you should check them out.They are on the west side of the NLP,Freemont I think heres there#231-924-3895.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Before doing the garage kit for a dwelling check with local building and zoning dept. Minimum size restrictions and foundations may apply. See some guys get into trouble by not checking zoning a building codes. Good luck. 

I will look in emails. I had a guy not too long ago say he could do a log structure pretty cheap. Around 20K if your interested. You would have to put in windows, doors, plumbing etc.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

I have been looking into everything under the sun, including a garage.. Eveytime I think about having to finish the inside myself, my stomach churnes because I hate to spend my only free time up there working on the cabin and thats what I would be doing with the limited free time I have.. I would much rather be building blinds and scouting.. With that thought, I'm kinda leaning towards a prefab like this but need to find a source thats closer. I called a few local companies like PanelConcepts but they leave out the fine details on the price so by the time its complete, price is about 30% higher than the below cabin. This one is based in Oregon and priced at only $24,000 complete (20x20 with loft)..


----------



## greyghost (Dec 22, 2008)

check out this place they make a great product
conestoga log cabins


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

greyghost said:


> check out this place they make a great product
> conestoga log cabins


Thanks, I have looked into them already. They are a little high on their pricing plus they are located in PA, which shipping would kill me.. 

Here is the best I found so far and they are located in Michigan.. There are 2 styles that I like and the base price is around $23,000 for each so that leaves me extra to get the foundation done and possibly some extra options on the cabin such as a finished bathroom and kitchen. They are currently logging my property so that will generate a little more money for upgrades or hidden costs.

Option #1 is a double wide 20x24 with 6' porch and no loft for $23,000










Option #2 is a 16x34 with 6' porch and 2 lofts (front and rear) also for $23,000










I like the width of the first one but I also want a steeper pitch roof so thats why I like the second one.. I'm still looking into the fine details for any hidden costs..


.


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

Oasis log homes has plans similar to the pictures you posted,there in Almont.WWW.oasisloghomes


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

onenationhere said:


> Oasis log homes has plans similar to the pictures you posted,there in Almont.WWW.oasisloghomes


Hey, thanks for the information!!!
I'll look into them and do some comparing.

Thanks again
CB


----------



## welcometomyworld (Mar 6, 2006)

Not trying to tell you what to do but I have found with the limited time you have (and myself) to go up-north it's best to try to find the least amount of maintenance as possible. I wrapped my cottage in vinyl siding and vinyl window's about eight year's ago and love it, no more painting. I put wood paneling on the inside, limited painting. I used to go up for a weekend in the summer and spend three or four hour's cutting the two foot high grass so I put plastic down and brought in egg rock and mulch, no more mowing. I've had my place for twenty year's and now we can go up there and just relax and do stuff on a need to do, no more "Project's". Good luck.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

Ok,
We decided to go with a 16x40 cabin and couldnt beat the price offered. Below is a link to the floorplan layout. Whats nice is when you walk in, you hang all your wet cloth to the left and a wall furnace will be there to help dry them.. If I wanted I could load it up with bunkbeds so it would sleep 7 but I dont want an excuse to have that many people there :lol:

Floorplan Layout

Can you see anything I forgot? The round thing in the bathroom is the hot water heater. The fusebox will also be in there. The inspector said he would like to see at least one wall near the center to help support the long roof span so I strategically placed a wall that extends about 11ft down the middle..

CB


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Congrats CB, I know you have spent a long time and much effort 
finding something that works for you. Took me over three years from
start to finish doing it mostly myself, so I know what you are going 
through.

Did you end up buying a kit? Does it have a loft? Wood exterior?
What is the roof pitch?

Have a couple guys looking for 16x24 cabins in Kalkaska Co. Is builder/
Mfg. local to NW Lower? 

Looks like a nice cabin and layout, I'm sure you will enjoy.


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

IF your serious i could build something in your budget. I am a license builder and can talk to a few guys that i sub bigger stuff out to(like well, septic, electrical, etc.) there is no reason you couldn't do it in your budget.


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

The plan looks great,what company did you decide to go with?


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

onenationhere said:


> The plan looks great,what company did you decide to go with?


I ended up calling Mast Mini Barns, they had by far the best prices, even better than any Amish prebuilt cabin I could find. Thank you for that lead!! The cabin will be prebuilt at their shop and then hauled up in 2 halves and put on the foundation (which I still need to have done). The 16x40 will be a completely weathered-in shell with 2x6 walls (windows and entry door) and half log siding with steel roof but no loft due to the height restrictions on the road but that's OK since it will be 640sq ft over-all.. The cost, including delivery and final assembly (putting it on the foundation and tying it together) will be right around $18,000 (try to beat that!!).. Heck, most of the kits that you have to put together yourself, in the same size were about the that price.

Here is a 16x32 with shingles. Mine will look like this but be another 8' longer and have a steel roof and here is the FloorPlan Layout









bucko12pt,
The pricelist doesn't show a 16x24 but it does have a 14x24 for $8000.. I would guess a 16x24 would still be under $12,000.. Keep in mind that price includes assembly. Shipping will be less than $500 anywhere in the lower peninsula.. You just need to supply a foundation.. A cement slab was the cheapest but the inspector wouldn't allow me to use a slab on my property so we have to go post/beam AND a wood treated ratwall.. I also had to have a minimim of 575sq ft so i couldnt build a 16x24 even if I wanted too.

hellbilly,
I will still need more work done but I don't have all the details yet because I'm trying to have as much predone by the company as possible. I will however need a foundation done (post/beam and treated ratwall) and also a well and septic if you know someone... The location is about ah hour north of the bridge and the closest town for supplies, should they need any, is about an hour away (Newberry).. 
Once the cabin is in place, I will know more about all the finish work that needs to be done if your interested. This may even include putting up the interior walls and installing cabinets & bathroom fixtures.. If your interested, let me know but it may not be until late May or June before I'm ready for that..


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey Im glad the lead helped,I may also use Mast Mini barns in the future if my finances improve.Could you please keep us posted on the construction process and how they are to work with as a company.


----------



## evil_opie (Jan 31, 2005)

codybear said:


> Thanks, I have looked into them already. They are a little high on their pricing plus they are located in PA, which shipping would kill me..
> 
> Here is the best I found so far and they are located in Michigan.. There are 2 styles that I like and the base price is around $23,000 for each so that leaves me extra to get the foundation done and possibly some extra options on the cabin such as a finished bathroom and kitchen. They are currently logging my property so that will generate a little more money for upgrades or hidden costs.
> 
> ...


Hey Codybear, Optioin 2 was which manufacturer?

Thanks,
Op


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Does it cost anything to be on the floor planner site?......Glad you got your ducks in a row......Enjoy it........Mack


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Progress and pics please when you have some. Thx.


----------

